# "Traditions"



## Davidius (Jul 7, 2007)

Why do happy-clappy, seeker-sensitive evangelical churches like to harp on the fact that their services are supposedly void of "traditions"? Are they attempting to contrast themselves with older, denominational churches which have, let's say, preaching and the Lord's Supper instead of a drama team and a huge worship band? How long can a current fad need to be used before it too becomes a tradition? In 150-200 years will drama teams be "old-fashioned traditions" discarded by the new churches who _really_ have sincere modes of worship and teaching?

And why did I just read a church's add saying that one shouldn't have to divorce themselves from their taste in music when they come to church on Sunday morning? What if I don't like cheesy evangelical rock music and sappy repetitive slow songs?


----------



## blhowes (Jul 7, 2007)

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> Why do happy-clappy, seeker-sensitive evangelical churches like to harp on the fact that their services are supposedly void of "traditions"? Are they attempting to contrast themselves with older, denominational churches which have, let's say, preaching and the Lord's Supper instead of a drama team and a huge worship band? How long can a current fad need to be used before it too becomes a tradition? In 150-200 years will drama teams be "old-fashioned traditions" discarded by the new churches who _really_ have sincere modes of worship and teaching?
> 
> And why did I just read a church's add saying that one shouldn't have to divorce themselves from their taste in music when they come to church on Sunday morning? What if I don't like cheesy evangelical rock music and sappy repetitive slow songs?



Dave,
You're too old fashioned. Come on, let's get with the program!


----------



## blhowes (Jul 7, 2007)

joshua said:


> _Which_ one, Bob?


Did I say program? That's so traditional sounding. I guess I'm just not as hip as I thought I was.


----------



## Ivan (Jul 7, 2007)

All churches (and people) have traditions.


----------



## Ivan (Jul 7, 2007)

joshua said:


> Whatever, Ivan. I've made it a practice and point to customarily avoid having traditions of any kind. I do this on a regular basis.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sotzo (Jul 7, 2007)

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> Why do happy-clappy, seeker-sensitive evangelical churches like to harp on the fact that their services are supposedly void of "traditions"? Are they attempting to contrast themselves with older, denominational churches which have, let's say, preaching and the Lord's Supper instead of a drama team and a huge worship band? How long can a current fad need to be used before it too becomes a tradition? In 150-200 years will drama teams be "old-fashioned traditions" discarded by the new churches who _really_ have sincere modes of worship and teaching?



In most cases, they market the throwing out of tradition because their view is "tradition" equates with irrelevance to modern man. Of course, all traditions must stand under Scriptural authority. However, many congregations have pragmatically (though perhaps not confessionally) thrown out even the tradition that Scripture judges tradition. And from there, the slippery slope grows logrithmically.

Also, there is plenty of drama in hearing the law in all its requirements, then the Gospel in all its grace sealed by the sights, sounds and tastes in the supper and baptism. What many of these congregations don't understand is drama is right under their noses in word and sacrament...inserting skits and/or artifically trying to drum up emotion in other ways is like offering folks a bloated, rotten fish for dinner when a five star chef has prepared a full multi-course feast.


----------



## KMK (Jul 7, 2007)

I recently asked a pastor if he served wine or grape juice with the Lord's Supper and he replied, "Grape juice, of course! We don't follow man made traditions at this church." 

My reaction was  Where do you start with that kind of logic?


----------



## x.spasitel (Jul 8, 2007)

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> Why do happy-clappy, seeker-sensitive evangelical churches like to harp on the fact that their services are supposedly void of "traditions"? Are they attempting to contrast themselves with older, denominational churches which have, let's say, preaching and the Lord's Supper instead of a drama team and a huge worship band? How long can a current fad need to be used before it too becomes a tradition? In 150-200 years will drama teams be "old-fashioned traditions" discarded by the new churches who _really_ have sincere modes of worship and teaching?
> 
> And why did I just read a church's add saying that one shouldn't have to divorce themselves from their taste in music when they come to church on Sunday morning? What if I don't like cheesy evangelical rock music and sappy repetitive slow songs?





*pheet*

"All too well you reject the commandment of God, that you may keep your tradition." (Mark 7:9)

"Sing to Him, sing psalms to Him!" (1 Chronicles 16:9)


----------



## Tirian (Jul 8, 2007)

WCF 25:4 This catholic Church hath been sometimes more, sometimes less visible (Rom_11:3, Rom_11:4; Rev_12:6, Rev_12:14). And particular Churches, which are members thereof, are more or less pure, according as the doctrine of the Gospel is taught and embraced, ordinances administered, and public worship performed more or less purely in them (1Co_5:6, 1Co_5:7; Rev 2:1-3:22).

As we depart from the regulated manner of worship prescribed by God's word this kind of thing is inevitable. 

The more we try to look like the world, to attract the world, the dimmer our "light (Matt 5:14)" becomes. Also, the world is MUCH better at the delivery of worldly entertainment than the average church is. 

Matt


----------



## BJClark (Jul 8, 2007)

> The more we try to look like the world, to attract the world, the dimmer our "light (Matt 5:14)" becomes. Also, the world is MUCH better at the delivery of worldly entertainment than the average church is.



I am so sick of Churches thinking they need to entertain the masses in order to get them to come to church..The world is filled with entertainment..If I want to be entertained I can stay home and watch TV...


----------



## lwadkins (Jul 8, 2007)

Come on, you know that if something is traditional, why then it has become ritualistic. And we all know that if it becomes ritualistic it loses it meaning. However we can restore that meaning by updating and modernizing it


----------

